

Why I used Java Servlets Instead of Rails - WoodenChair
http://www.haystacksoftware.com/blog/2013/11/why-i-used-java-servlets-instead-of-rails/

======
claudiug
amazing, a guy that knows not so much about programming, is upset about rails
that is not so easy anymore and he have to use the brain. that is issue about
rails, so many people believe that rails will create apps for you, and you
will be a amazing rich guy.

[...] When I first used it, I didn’t have to modify anything about it, which
was good because I knew nothing about Rails.[...] professional guy,
offcourse... [...]A few years later I wanted to offer discounted multi-license
SKUs, so I had to modify the app. I had my Rails book and I walked through the
code, or more often the lack of code, since the framework did almost
everything by default. In 3 days I learned enough Rails to complete my
changes. It worked great, and I wrote almost no code. It was a profound
experience — I had never written so little code and gotten so much
functionality.[...] is good to be a developer that doesn't code. just do some
scaffolding and you are rich. then, this amazing developer say: [...] MyBatis
and JSPs, for several reasons. [...] so, \- no mvc \- component framework \-
xhtml \- stateless \- amazing orm, mybatis [...] I wish there were a Rails IDE
that would somehow show me all the things the app is really doing, not just my
code — something like the “Show Paragraphs” function in word processors that
shows all the hidden characters, except in this case it would show all the
hidden functionality[...] yes, as a developer you cannot live without a
CRTL+SPACE [...] Java is very simple but it also has everything under the sun
if you need something. I just create very simple servlets and then include the
libraries I need for database communication, sending mail, and talking to
Braintree.[...] yes, java is very simple.

